# Ho Replacement Motors



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Hi ! I am giving a plug for my motor supply guy, Anthony. He was responsive to my emails. At MTF, I see a lot of request for motors, so here is your answer. I did my Pere Marquette, that is now up and running. Here is the link.

This Attachment is the list of re motor kits available from him. His contact information is on the bottom of the page. He does take Paypal. You should be able to download and print the information. 
His email is [email protected]
Thanks!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow...those prices are great...thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Your Welcome Shay!*

Not a good a deal as your CD drive motors.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:

Does he pay you by the month for the Billboard ?!?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If any body should, it should be Jeff of the train tender! The funny thing is that I never bought parts from him. I have given him some loyal customers.
Right TJ!

I do like the billboards, I got them from my last junk box and the buisness cards fit with a little triming. Plus I can use both sides!

No deals there with Anthony. Maybe I will open up his east coast branch from all the new buisness I sent to him


----------

